# leaf margins curled up



## warfish (Jan 6, 2010)

I am having a problem with one of my plants.  I am thinking it is mag deficency but not really sure    To new at this to really say.  I am using a soil and coco mix for the medium so I have a suspicion that the coco may be leaching out the cal and mag and I have not added any extra on top of the normal nutrient I use.  My PH of the runoff is at 6.67 as of last nights check.

As always any tips, hints, comments, or suggestions are greatly appreciated 

Warfish


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 6, 2010)

what nutrients are you using?  what kind of light?  it looks to be vegging.  how long has it been vegging?  seeds or clones?


----------



## warfish (Jan 6, 2010)

It's 3 weeks from seed under a 1000w MH lamp.  The problem started showing after I moved it into the coco/soil medium and before it's first feeding.  I have fed once since then and it is about the same as it was at time of feeding.  This particular plant is one of 3 different kandy kush x skunk phenos I have.  3 seeds and 3 distinctly different plants.  This one is a light green and the slowest grower of all, then I have a dark green one directly to it's right and then there is one that almost looks like a varigated leaf, very pretty looking.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 6, 2010)

what are you feeding them?


----------



## warfish (Jan 6, 2010)

Using the General Hydroponics MaxiGrow and MaxiBloom line and will be supplementing that with Botanicares CalMag Plus as soon as it arrives in a couple days.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 6, 2010)

what makes you think you need CalMag?


----------



## warfish (Jan 6, 2010)

It is just an additional supplement that really helps the plant to intake nutrients better and most soils dont have near enough of it, not too mention the coco medium is known to adsorb some of the calcium in the nutrients you use if I remember correctly.

After further reading on the subject I'm inclined to believe that it is just being overfed.  This light green pheno is just going to be a bit of a touchy one I bet.  The dark green KandyKush x Skunk is confirmed female and the varigated looking one looks like it might be a girl as well.  If so I will remove the light green one from the garden I think as it is behind in growth from all others.  It's the only one to not show alternating nodes yet.


----------



## zem (Jan 7, 2010)

it's probably mg deficiency, leaves curl up when theyr mg deficient, i use GH too and have to add epsom salt for mg. ive heard many GH users sayin they need extra mg


----------



## Tact (Jan 7, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> it's probably mg deficiency, leaves curl up when theyr mg deficient, i use GH too and have to add epsom salt for mg. ive heard many GH users sayin they need extra mg



I agree, I dealt with MG def, due to a pH lockout issue. When I corrected my pH and added some Cal/Mag for good measure, the 'canoeing'/'taco'ing' leaves actually straightened back out. Epsom salt can also be applied with a foliar spray apparently.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

It's Mg deficient...do you have any blackstrap molasses,(unsulphered) It is an excellent source of calcium, magnesium and iron...put a tablespoon/gallon while def. and then when it gets better, use 1tsp/gal.  you can also foliar feed 1 tbl/gallon epsom salts.  oops...Tact, and Zem already said it...sorry I guess I should have read the whole thread...lol

surrep even alot of store bought soils do not have enough mg in it for weed...and mj loves mg.  Thats why there are so many cal-mag supplements, because weed uses this stuff more than other plants do.  I have had plants get mg deficient in a good soil like FFOF, feeding the whole FFnute line...I think some plants need it more than others...but I have no scientific data to back it up.


----------



## Localfan420 (Jan 8, 2010)

could be a heat issue...the leaves are getting too hot because the lights are too close!


----------



## warfish (Jan 8, 2010)

I did a bit of reading on foliar feeding and then went ahead and did a spray on this plant with some epsom salt foliar spray.  From what I read it said the plants will absorb the nutrients from foliar sprays best when around 70 degrees.  So I moved this plant out for a few and got its temp to 70 for a couple feedings of the foliar spray.  I actually saw marked improvement in the plant by the evening.  
Thank you all for your tips and info 

side note...  CalMag will be arriving in mail today and will be used regularly from next feeding on as well as blackstrap molasses unsulphered.  Thanks for the great tips on those items, legalize  

Warfish


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Warfish.  I know you were having this problem like a month ago, but I am growing the same strain, and mine are about 2 weeks old, and I'm showing the very same thing.  Did the cal mag fix this problem?  I have cal mag, and was thinking to use it, but wanted to hear your results first.  TY.


----------



## Kingfish (Aug 10, 2011)

I had same problem. Growing with Coco Coir and House and Garden. 

A Cag/Mag problems show up after about 4 weeks, and that's when mine hit exactly. I'm using straight Coco Coir (mistake) 

First thing...DON"T PANIC an try to solve problem with just cal/mag or similar increase of nutrients or you will make things worse an could kill or burn plants.

I noticed before my was a slight "Wilt" after Ebb an Grow (12 pots) was watered. Slow growth also. After receiving a copy of "Marijuana Horticulture Medical Grower Bible" by Jorge Cervantes an a Copy of "Hydroponics Indoor Horticulture" by Jeffrey Winterborn an doing a lot of reading of both I came to conclusion I was over-watering, and reservoir temp was below suggested 70-75 deg (it was 65 deg) 

So first I turned down watering from 4-15 min floods to 1-5 min flood time per 24 hr an let my nutrient temp rise, foliage sprayed w 2 tsp of Epson Salt per gallon reverse of osmosis water 1 time (get at Epson Salt @ plant store, not from grocery store) an the next day things were looking better. I ended up w 2-5 min floods an that seems great for me.

The Coco Coir held so much water combined with cold water caused a nutrient lock up. Recovering from this took about 4 days till I saw improvement. I bought a Ph and moisture soil probe to get watering on track an that was big help. On next reservoir change I added Cal Mag an Sugar Daddy to mix and things turned around. I went back a week on nutrient scheduled (was at week 4, feed like week 3)

My next crop will be with 50/50 Vermiculite an Coco Coir for better drainage. Read about this mix but did not understand why, but makes sense now. 

Hope this helps, remember,,,DON"T PANIC stay calm and think. This did not happen over night an can not be cured over night, but you can get back on track relative shortly,,, good luck to my Coco-Hydro Brothers and Sisters out there!!


----------

